# 1968 GTO with Endura Delete front bumper



## jeepjoint (Dec 7, 2019)

*Is there a paint code for the silver plastic grill insert inside the chrome front bumper?
Thanks for your input.*


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

That is a beautiful car Jeep,If you wanted to paint it yourself I did with mine check out outboard spray paint goes on smooth as glass and is very durable. I used mariner gray on my 72


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Duplicolor...car and van paint....it's 229 silver.


showthread.php


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

It was called 'Argent Silver' back in the day. O52 is probably correct for a modern paint that will work. It is not plain silver, but has a texture to it. I've used wheel paint in the past. I may have an old can in my shop. I'll try to remember to look tomorrow.


----------



## noswell (May 13, 2020)

Nice car! The body looks flawless.


----------



## gomer45 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jerry H. said:


> It was called 'Argent Silver' back in the day. O52 is probably correct for a modern paint that will work. It is not plain silver, but has a texture to it. I've used wheel paint in the past. I may have an old can in my shop. I'll try to remember to look tomorrow.


I think my uncle got a couple of cans of that "argent silver". I'll come over tomorrow to help him install the shocks from 4Wheelonline onto his truck. I'll check out those cans.


----------

